# New puppy with broken leg



## Karenl39 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello! We adopted a puppy mill rescue a couple weeks ago. A few days after we adopted her, she broke her leg. She had surgery and they put a plate in it. She broke her front radius and ulnar bone  The vet also gave me ace to keep down her activity. She is wearing a splint. It's been 9 days since her surgery and she is feeling awesome! She wants to run and jump and bounces. She is a poodle mix. I am tying my best to keep her quiet. Do you think it's bad to give her so much ace? I give her a half pill 3x a day. I only keep her on the couch with me or in her crate. The only time she walks is outside and now she is literally spinning on her leash. I am so worried she will reinjure herself  I have been teaching her quiet tricks on the couch and sit with her all day. Has anybody gone through this? She gets so wild I have to put her in her crate. She gets her stitcjes out this Thursday then I am not sure how much longer of inactivity. She has has her splint changed once and I may have to call again before Thursday.


----------



## buttonlady (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your puppy. I don't have experience with ACE, but I also have a puppy mill rescue poodle that broke his radius and ulna, had to have plates inserted, and had to be crate confined for healing. The surgeon kept him on exercise restrictions for 3 months, and it was very hard once the initial pain subsided. My poodle had to wear a hard splint for two months, and that did help support his leg. 

My vets emphasized the importance of following the restrictions, and although it was a nightmare while we were going thru it, the results were worth it. A year later you couldn't tell he ever had surgery (he actually broke both front legs, the exact same break, six months apart !), and he runs and plays without any limping or pain.

I kept him in a harness, and with a short leash, whenever he went outside. I had him in a small crate when he wasn't in my lap, and rotated toys daily to keep him occupied. It was still hard, because he would whine and cry to play with other dogs, but I had to stay firm for his long term benefit.

Good luck, I hope everything works out as well for y'all as it did for us.


----------



## Karenl39 (Oct 5, 2012)

buttonlady said:


> I'm so sorry about your puppy. I don't have experience with ACE, but I also have a puppy mill rescue poodle that broke his radius and ulna, had to have plates inserted, and had to be crate confined for healing. The surgeon kept him on exercise restrictions for 3 months, and it was very hard once the initial pain subsided. My poodle had to wear a hard splint for two months, and that did help support his leg.
> 
> My vets emphasized the importance of following the restrictions, and although it was a nightmare while we were going thru it, the results were worth it. A year later you couldn't tell he ever had surgery (he actually broke both front legs, the exact same break, six months apart !), and he runs and plays without any limping or pain.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness! He broke both legs? How? I wonder if these puppy mill poodles have weak bones? Did your puppy bounce all over the place when he was out? I have a harness on Baileyand use a short leash. She is sleeping on me now. I wonder if I can give her calcium supplements? Maybe this would help? Is your poodle a full blood poodle? I'm definitely getting insurance. Do you have it? This is expensive! I can't even imagine if she breaks the other one. Their legs are so thin!


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Our dog tore her achilles tendon and was on crate rest for weeks and exercise restrictions for months. It was REALLY hard since she is a very smart, high energy dog. It was during that time we discovered how great mental exercises are. 15 minutes of mental work for her is worth an hours exercise. The tricks are a great idea, Callie loved 'find it' games for food or a ball and tracking games.


----------



## Karenl39 (Oct 5, 2012)

Here is a pic of her. I hope this works lol.


----------



## buttonlady (Mar 2, 2011)

I got my little poodle from a shelter; he was 3 years old, weighed 4 lbs, and was the most scared creature I had ever seen. The shelter warned me that he was terrified of people, had been kept in a kennel all his life with no socialization, just fed and watered, but that he loved other dogs. I believe that a combination of poor breeding, poor nutrition and little or no exercise resulted in fragile bones. He has improved tremendously, but will always require special care through no fault of his own. Luckily, my other dogs are Poms, so he has playmates his own size, and seems very happy. I've had to train him not to jump up on furniture, he broke the first leg jumping from my chair ; the second he broke jumping from a groomer's table, so he now gets groomed at the vet for safety.

Talk to your vet about supplements, some can be dangerous. My vet put him on a multivitamin, and I feed him a good brand of dog food; with regular exercise he's gained some muscle, and hopefully the muscle will protect his bones.

I do carry insurance on all my dogs; some people prefer to start an emergency fund, but I was very glad I had the insurance when he needed it.


----------



## Karenl39 (Oct 5, 2012)

buttonlady said:


> I got my little poodle from a shelter; he was 3 years old, weighed 4 lbs, and was the most scared creature I had ever seen. The shelter warned me that he was terrified of people, had been kept in a kennel all his life with no socialization, just fed and watered, but that he loved other dogs. I believe that a combination of poor breeding, poor nutrition and little or no exercise resulted in fragile bones. He has improved tremendously, but will always require special care through no fault of his own. Luckily, my other dogs are Poms, so he has playmates his own size, and seems very happy. I've had to train him not to jump up on furniture, he broke the first leg jumping from my chair ; the second he broke jumping from a groomer's table, so he now gets groomed at the vet for safety.
> 
> Talk to your vet about supplements, some can be dangerous. My vet put him on a multivitamin, and I feed him a good brand of dog food; with regular exercise he's gained some muscle, and hopefully the muscle will protect his bones.
> 
> I do carry insurance on all my dogs; some people prefer to start an emergency fund, but I was very glad I had the insurance when he needed it.


Oh my! Poor little guy! My puppy is scared to death of everything and everybody except for dogs. I was hoping to start socializing her and I hope that because she is so young she will get over this, but I'm not sure. I will have to walk her a lot to build up her muscles once she is allowed. Who is your insurance with? Do you like them?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Karenl39 said:


> Here is a pic of her. I hope this works lol.


Awwwe ....She is so sweet! 

I am sorry she is having such a hard time right now. Things will get better.  Thank you for rescuing her!


----------



## Karenl39 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you! I love her! I feel awful for her not being able to do anything. We are missing her puppy hood and it goes by so quickly


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

My Zoey broke her leg when she was little like that. It was really hard to keep her quiet Bc she was a really energetic puppy. I did a lot of freezing peanut butter in Kong's to keep her busy. It was hard and it sucked but eventually she got better and so will your pup.


----------



## buttonlady (Mar 2, 2011)

Karenl39 said:


> Oh my! Poor little guy! My puppy is scared to death of everything and everybody except for dogs. I was hoping to start socializing her and I hope that because she is so young she will get over this, but I'm not sure. I will have to walk her a lot to build up her muscles once she is allowed. Who is your insurance with? Do you like them?



How old is your puppy? I've had adult rescues for years, and most seem to thrive once they have some stability and good old fashioned love; a few never enjoyed meeting lots of people, or being in new situations, but they got over the "scared to death" phase after a while. Something seems to "click" and they seem to realize they are safe, and don't have to be terrified of everything. It should be a quicker process with a puppy, she will trust people easier because of the love and care she is receiving from you.

As to insurance, I use Petfirst, and have been pleased with the service; however, all insurance companies have exclusions, and different reimbursement rates, so do some research and find one that fits your needs.


----------



## Karenl39 (Oct 5, 2012)

buttonlady said:


> How old is your puppy? I've had adult rescues for years, and most seem to thrive once they have some stability and good old fashioned love; a few never enjoyed meeting lots of people, or being in new situations, but they got over the "scared to death" phase after a while. Something seems to "click" and they seem to realize they are safe, and don't have to be terrified of everything. It should be a quicker process with a puppy, she will trust people easier because of the love and care she is receiving from you.
> 
> As to insurance, I use Petfirst, and have been pleased with the service; however, all insurance companies have exclusions, and different reimbursement rates, so do some research and find one that fits your needs.


She is 19 weeks old. Tonight was rough trying to keep her calm. I can barely walk her. She bounces and spins all over! I have heard good things about pet first!


----------



## Karenl39 (Oct 5, 2012)

Bailey got her stitches out today and got a new cast! She goes back in one week for an xray and to see if she is healed well enough. In the meantime, she feels great and is going crazy trying to be active!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... Look at that face! Looking at her makes me all warm inside!


----------



## Karenl39 (Oct 5, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwe .... Look at that face! Looking at her makes me all warm inside!


She is a funny dog lol


----------



## gsd mama (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm glad to find others going through the same. I have a 12 week old 23 pound German shepherd with broken ulna radius. Giving ace & crate, carry. Trying to keep him from running when he's out. I feel your frustration. He's almost tired of the chew bones. I give lots of USA only varieties. I sit & play when I can but he just wants to run wild. Hope he's not a drug addict when it's all over.


----------

